# favorite predator rifle caliber



## ace (Feb 2, 2013)

like to know whats a good caliber rifle for fox,coyote and bobcat ?


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

22-250 works for me. Fast lil round.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

22-250 blows stuff up. If you like keeping pelts, 17rem, 17 mach4, 204 ruger are my favorites for longer range yotes and for cats and fox, the 17 hornet is hard to beat. You have to play with bullet selection and velocity to get what you want out of any caliber.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm a .204 fan, but there's alot of good calibers out there


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep for a round that won't ruin much fur you can't beat the .204. Ammo is widely available too.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

I have found the 204 to be too much for fox and cats any closer than 300 yards unless you slow it way down with hand loads.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I just hunt coyotes but 22-250 or .223


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Since this is in the night time section and we are not allowed centerfire at night I'm of the 22 WMR camp. Waiting anxiously for the new 17 WSM.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Any thoughts on 25-06?

I've had an un-shot Rem. 700 in 25-06 offered to me...

It might be a little easier to find ammo for awhile vs. 223 right now.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

i kicked around a few before i got my .22-250. little more punch for longer shots on 'yotes or bigger cats, the ability to find smaller loads or the right load to shoot smaller game and/or limit pelt damage, and a good factory availability most places, compared to .204 or say .220 swift. enjoying mine thus far!


----------



## Scheller (Dec 3, 2012)

243 AI


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

I do want a 17... Just saying!


----------



## ace (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks for all the input !!


----------

